# Philadelphia Overdrive Library now has 116 OPEN ePub books



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just about fell over when I noticed 116 open ePub books today on Philadelphia Free Overdrive Library Internet site.  How nice for those who legally want to put these books on their Kindles without having to remove DRM.  One other thing I noticed there recently is that memberships for out of area Internet borrowers has gone up to $45 per year from the $15 it was before.  It is still a bargain.
Am off to check my other libraries to see if they have an open books on their Overdrive.

Update:
I just checked again and yes it is now actually $35 per year for out of area borrowers.  The day I looked, the $45 must have been posted in error.  $35 is way better for everyone.  I finally had time to go through the 116 ebook Open ePub list and it seemed that many of them were romances.  There were a bunch of J.A.Konrath books too.  Love his sense of humor, but I find his books are just too frightening for me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Has it gone up to $45?  I thought it was $35.  Oh well, whichever it is, I'll pay it, especially with Amazon coming on board with library lending some time this year.

Can someone explain exactly was Open ePub Books are?  Does this mean no DRM?  So if you wanted to read one of these on your Kindle, you would hae to convert it first, right?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Has it gone up to $45? I thought it was $35. Oh well, whichever it is, I'll pay it, especially with Amazon coming on board with library lending some time this year.
> 
> Can someone explain exactly was Open ePub Books are? Does this mean no DRM? So if you wanted to read one of these on your Kindle, you would hae to convert it first, right?


Still says $35 on the website.

Yep, Open ePub means no DRM - and you could use Calibre to convert them for Kindle.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

So the $35 fee is a per year fee?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, $35/year - it was $15/year last year when I joined - come August I'll need to decide whether to renew at $35/year.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I updated my opening post.  I just re-cehecked and it is $35 per year now for an out of area membership to Philadelphia Free Library.  All I can figure is that there was a mistake on their part when they posted $45 and then they changed it.  Or maybe they realized that at $45, not too many people were going to sign up.  $35 is much more reasonable and I did think their $15 was too low for what they were offering.  It is still a big bargain at $35 when you read as much as the people in this group does.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree, I think $35 a year for what they offer is very reasonable.  I won't hesitate to renew mine.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I was wondering how long it took for everyone's library card to arrive once you sent for it?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Sugar said:


> I was wondering how long it took for everyone's library card to arrive once you sent for it?


It took about 2 weeks for me to get mine. I kept watching for my check to clear, and then several days after that I sent them an email. They then emailed me my library card number, and the actual card arrived a few days after that.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

About two weeks seems to be pretty much the standard.


----------

